# Disney's 'Into the Woods'



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2014)

> Into the Woods is an upcoming American musical fantasy film produced by Walt Disney Pictures. It is directed by Rob Marshall,[2] adapted by James Lapine and features an ensemble cast including Meryl Streep, Emily Blunt, James Corden, Anna Kendrick, Chris Pine, Johnny Depp, Lilla Crawford, Daniel Huttlestone, Tracey Ullman, Christine Baranski, Mackenzie Mauzy, and Billy Magnussen. Based on the highly acclaimed Tony Award?winning eponymous Broadway musical by Lapine and Stephen Sondheim, the film is a fantasy genre crossover centered on a childless couple, who set out to end a curse placed on them by a vengeful witch.[3] Into the Woods will be released on December 25, 2014[4] and is Disney's first theatrical adaptation of a Broadway musical play.
> 
> Set in an alternate world of various Grimm fairy tales, the film intertwines the plots of several Brothers Grimm fairy tales and follows them to explore the consequences of the characters' wishes and quests. The main characters are taken from "Little Red Riding Hood", "Jack and the Beanstalk", "Rapunzel", and "Cinderella", as well as several others. When a Baker and his Wife learn they've been cursed childless by a Witch, they must embark into the woods to find the objects required to break the spell and begin a family. The film is tied together to the original story of the baker and his wife, their interaction with the Witch who has placed a curse on them, and their interaction with other storybook characters during their journey. What begins a lively irreverent fantasy musical eventually becomes a meaningful tale about responsibility, the problems that come from wishes, and the legacy that we leave our children.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2014)

Was hoping for a trailer. 

Into the Woods is a fantastic musical by Sondheim. I doubt the movie can live up to the version featuring Bernadette Peters as the witch, but I'll still be going to see this anyway.

The images look good.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2014)

Not interested in another musical with Depp.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 2, 2014)

Depp's role is very small though.

I love the cast and trailer looked fantastic. Definitely checking this one out.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sNVGDZHRJXM[/YOUTUBE]


Arya Stark said:


> Depp's role is very small though.
> 
> I love the cast and trailer looked fantastic. Definitely checking this one out.



Not only that, but Sweeney Todd was one of Depp's better films anyway, and a good adaptation of a Sondheim musical. 

But yeah, anyone who knows Into the Woods, knows the wolf's role doesn't last long.

I like the trailer, though I wonder why there was no singing.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe they don't want to scare people off? Most people I know don't care for musicals. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming Into the Woods' fame isn't comparable to Les Mis'? Because I'd never heard of it before this movie. If that's true, then Les Mis could, and did, get away with having singing in its trailer because it's such a big name. Everyone already knows it's a musical.

Into the Woods? It's got a chance to trick people.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]sNVGDZHRJXM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> But yeah, anyone who knows Into the Woods, knows the wolf's role doesn't last long.




That's what they said about the mad hatter


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Maybe they don't want to scare people off? Most people I know don't care for musicals. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming Into the Woods' fame isn't comparable to Les Mis'? Because I'd never heard of it before this movie. If that's true, then Les Mis could, and did, get away with having singing in its trailer because it's such a big name. Everyone already knows it's a musical.
> 
> Into the Woods? It's got a chance to trick people.


That depends on the audience you're talking about. Into the Woods isn't as big as Les Mis, no, but it is well known among theater fans. It's a Tony and Olivier-winning Sondheim musical that stared Bernadette Peters.

But I think you're right. I looked back at a Sweeney Todd trailer, and they only briefly feature one song, which doesn't come close to portraying how much singing there is in that. 

Dreamgirls used the same marketing method, if I recall correctly.


Banhammer said:


> That's what they said about the mad hatter


But the Mad Hatter doesn't get killed off in the original. 
There's too much material in Into the Woods for them to try and extend the wolf's role.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks for the spoiler hermano


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't like Pine's hair for the movie. He's such a babe and in the movie, idk...Something's off about his looks. And pairing him with Anna Kendrick...Dunno man, dunno.

He's got an amazing voice tho so he'll save me there.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2014)

Chris Pine as Prince Charming looks hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2014)

Good trailer.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 4, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Chris Pine as Prince Charming looks hilarious.



well, the princes in the musical are supposed to be hilarious 



im kind of surprised at how dark this is looking, though. cinematography wise and shit. like, iuno, i know that the musical has some pretty sad moments () but overall those serious themes and motifs are presented in a pretty comical way so idk why disney made this so dark, especially with it being disney, lol. i feel like it's sort of taking itself too seriously??? iuno, part of the charm of the stage version is the comedy and sillyness so idk hopefully this doesn't stray too far from the path ()


*Spoiler*: __ 



i guess it could be to compensate for the fact that disney might not be willing to go through with some of the major character deaths?? but man that'd be real dumb.





also idk about meryl streep.. she ain't no bernadette peters... but i guess it'll work out??


----------



## meadie (Aug 6, 2014)

I want to see that movie so bad,it's looks so interesting,I just can't wait to see it..


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 18, 2014)

> *'Into the Woods' director Rob Marshall answers all your burning questions*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 

There are spoilers in there for those who don't know the story of the play.

Well, they're claiming they're keeping the adult themes in the film version, but it seems that they'll still change how certain events happen. Which I expected, I just hope they are good changes.


A. Waltz said:


> also idk about meryl streep.. she ain't no bernadette peters... but i guess it'll work out??


I think it will. Streep is a good actress and has done musicals before.

As long as she get the witch's rap song down, everything'll be alright.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2Byk9Is3TjY[/YOUTUBE]

I'm impressed with the full trailer. However, I looked into it, and it seems they are making this version lighter than the play to make it a bit more family friendly. Apparently Sondheim approved of the changes though, so while it's a little disappointing, I'll accept it.

Better than not having his input at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw the movie. It was pretty good, and it hypde me to watch the musical some day


I was super bummed at the end tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I remember Stunna raving about this one.

Haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

It was mostly bad.

My wife liked it though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

@Rukia

nope**


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2015)

Also, Meryl Streep


Holy shit Meryl Streep. Hoooooly shit


That lady's brought it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2015)

And "Agony" had me in stiches. The entire theater split its sides in goddamned bellows


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought there were a lot of really strong and great moments, concepts, and scenes (like "Agony") strung together by other weak shit.

I'd give it a C, but I did enjoy it. Would watch again with friends or something.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> And "Agony" had me in stiches. The entire theater split its sides in goddamned bellows



One of the only memorable parts for me.


I think at about an hour in I was ready to go. I expected stronger songs from a Disney movie mainly but I was also unimpressed with the overall product.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2015)

I disagree, but concede it's a matter of tastes. It's not gonna be a runaway phenomenon, but its definitely awesome


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

Streep's last song stole the damn show.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, that it very well did

"Beans, beans, beans"


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 10, 2015)

I really liked it, but was really long.

The 3rd act of the film is the 2nd half of the play I think. Didn't balance out too well on film.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought it was horrible.

Younger sister dragged me to it and I regret every moment.

Although to be fair there were some funny scenes. Chris Pine and his "brother prince" singing Agony on the waterfall was pretty hilarious.

Overall rating though, 3.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

yeah, shit ran way too long. Everything post-wedding felt really tacked on, even though there was a lot of stuff in the final act that I really enjoyed and wouldn't have wanted cut.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 10, 2015)

I had a mixed reaction to it. But I think it's because I had high expectations based on the play, which this story worked much better as.

Even with Streep doing a great job of Last Midnight, it paled in comparison to Peters' version.. It also felt weaker that they made the themes less dark (cutting Rapunzel's death, for example).

Overall I enjoyed it, but this wasn't the best transition of a Sondheim musical into a movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2015)

Horrible movie... I still don't know why I didn't leave the cinema halfway through it


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Horrible movie... I still don't know why I didn't leave the cinema halfway through it



As a movie, yeah it was pretty terrible. 

As a comedic musical... Still kinda terrible but slightly less so.

I'm sure it was a lot better as a play.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 10, 2015)

I ended up walking out sometime near the end (the giant woman came looking for Jack). I had an appointment to get to and the movie wasn't doing it for me. I stayed longer than I would have liked. I went and saw it on the fly because it was the only thing playing at the time and I had untold hours to wait for a flight (there's a pun in there somewhere). It's one of those instances when I can appreciate what the production would turn out on stage. But it didn't seem cinematic. For me it was about as captivating as watching a stage production on screen, which is not very. One of those odd experiences where the experience in question was on the 'off' switch the entire movie and never turned on. Everybody involved seemed to know what they were doing, I'm just not sure if it's the sort of thing I'd watch on film. To make a statement as cliche as a lot of the fairy tail mixing, darkness and trope subversion that were probably novelties when this debuted on stage but are already dated and trite today - what works on stage doesn't always work on film, even when the filmmakers, cast and crew are talented.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2015)

Went to see this movie with my sister and it was not that good. I actually got annoyed by it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 11, 2015)

i haven't seen this but ive seen the musical too many times to count lol

i heard they fucked up rapunzel's ending
which is kind of disappointing really

i know the second half of the musical is very daunting and tbh i can't imagine having to sit through that in a movie theater

don't get me wrong, i love this musical

it's just

by the time you reach that second act you just want to go home...and that ending just feels so drawn out



haven't seen the film version

honestly not that interested in seeing it
based on the reviews it's been getting lol

i don't even know why i'm posting here tbh

lol


----------

